# Hello all....



## TomFord (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello all. Decided to join the forum as would good to hear how others cope with t2. Looking forward to talking to some of you and reading some chats


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi @TomFord and welcome to the forum


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome Tom from a fellow T2.


----------



## Beck S (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Tom. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Susie P (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome Tom


----------



## scousebird (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome Tom


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi @TomFord and welcome to the forum


Hello Greyhound Gal.


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome Tom from a fellow T2.


Hello to you Ralph-YK.


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Hi Tom. Welcome to the forum


Great to hear from you Beck S


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

Susie P said:


> Welcome Tom


Thanks for the welcome Susie P.


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Feb 1, 2018)

TomFord said:


> Hello all. Decided to join the forum as would good to hear how others cope with t2. Looking forward to talking to some of you and reading some chats


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

scousebird said:


> Hello


Hello Scousebird.


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Hello Adele. Thats good progress you are making


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Feb 1, 2018)

TomFord said:


> Hello Adele. Thats good progress you are making


Slow but sure, that's me!


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello Martin. Looks like you are getting your levels down well too


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Slow but sure, that's me!


Ive got to start taking Statins for high cholesterol.


----------



## TomFord (Feb 1, 2018)

My mmol /mol is 45


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 2, 2018)

Welcome, Tom.  45 is not a bad number at all.  Just in the pre-diabetic range.


----------



## Zillah (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi Tom, Type 2 as well, welcome


----------



## TomFord (Feb 2, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Welcome, Tom.  45 is not a bad number at all.  Just in the pre-diabetic range.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## TomFord (Feb 2, 2018)

Zillah said:


> Hi Tom, Type 2 as well, welcome


Hi Zillah.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2018)

TomFord said:


> Hello all. Decided to join the forum as would good to hear how others cope with t2. Looking forward to talking to some of you and reading some chats


Welcome Tom.


----------



## TomFord (Feb 2, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome Tom.


Hi Hobie.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 2, 2018)

A forum tip.  Instead of doing an individual (separate) post to say hi or thanks to single person who's posted invidually, try a single post instead.  And I find a 'thanks/hi everyone' acceptable.


----------



## TomFord (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi all. Ive now been on Statins for 10 days...a few aches to start with for the first few days but dont seem to be too bad now.


----------



## RedRobyn (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Tom fellow newbie!


----------

